#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  nale seks

## Ins

We weten allemaal dat het niet toegestaan is in de islam. Weet er ook iemand waarom?

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *We weten allemaal dat het niet toegestaan is in de islam. Weet er ook iemand waarom?*


Een man mag met zijn lul alleen daar komen waar hij zijn vrouw kan bevruchten.







 :blozen:

----------


## Ins

Waarom is orale seks dan niet verboden?

----------


## Ins

Ik denk dat het met hygine te maken heeft en de ziektes die je erdoor kan oplopen. 

Maar waarom kan je dan niet gewoon een rubbertje om?

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Waarom is orale seks dan niet verboden?*



Mag niet joh.  :nerveus:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Waarom is orale seks dan niet verboden?*


Volgens veel geleerden is dit ook verboden.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Ten tweede, broeder, het oraal bevredigen van de man door de vrouw, en vice versa, moet vermeden worden. Het is toegestaan voor een moslimman zijn vrouw te benaderen in haar geslachtsdeel vanuit iedere richting hij wenst. Hierover zei Allah in de volgende aya: Jullie vrouwen zijn zoals een akker voor jullie; dus benader jullie akker wanneer of hoe jullie wensen. (Soerat Al-Baqarah: 223). Sheikh Al-Albaanie vermeldt in zijn boek "de ettiquette van het huwelijk": Op gezag van Djaabir (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) die zei: De joden zeiden dat als een man in het geslachtsdeel van de vrouw binnengingen maar dan van achter, hun kind scheel zou worden! Toen openbaarde Allah de aya: Jullie vrouwen zijn zoals een akker voor jullie; dus benader jullie akker wanneer of hoe jullie wensen. De profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) zei: Van voren of van achter, zolang het in het geslachtsdeel is. (Boekharie en Moeslim).

Er is duidelijk te lezen dat de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) een beperking had gelegd op gemeenschap met de vrouw, een persoon mag genieten van zijn vrouw en wederzijds zoals hij/ zij wenst, maar wanneer het komt tot de geslachtsdelen dient een moslim binnen de beperking te blijven en dus geen oraal of anaal seks te gebruiken.

----------


## Ins

Zo, dat kan ik er echt niet uit halen. Orale seks is door veel geleerden inmiddels goedgekeurd. Anaal niet, en dus vraag ik me af...gezien de argumenten: Is het probleem opgelost als je 'n 'et met een rubbertje om doet?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Zo, dat kan ik er echt niet uit halen. Orale seks is door veel geleerden inmiddels goedgekeurd. Anaal niet, en dus vraag ik me af...gezien de argumenten: Is het probleem opgelost als je 'n 'et met een rubbertje om doet?*


Als je perse de perverseling wil uithangen kun je altijd wel daar een excuus voor vinden.

Dat het niet mag, is wel duidelijk. Als er volgens jou geen reden meer voor is, ga ik me afvragen hoe arrogant je bent. Wie ben jij om Gods regels te veranderen? En dan nog wel om zoiets overduidelijks Sjeitaan-achtigs als je lusten te bevredigen. Dan is het toch wel duidelijk welke influisteringen gevolgd worden?

----------


## Ins

Why is it dat elke keer dat je een zinnige discussie wil voeren over het waarom van islamitische regels dat de deur in je gezicht wordt dichtgeklapt met: kaffer?

Is er dan geen enkele moslim die een greintje moed heeft om aan een ander uit te leggen waarom iets eigenlijk niet mag? Als ik nou zeg tegen mijn dochter: hoofddoek om. En ze zegt: Waarom? En ik zeg: Wel gossemina, heb jij lef zeg! Omdat het moet van Allah, punt uit. 

Jaha, way to go meid  :petaf:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Why is it dat elke keer dat je een zinnige discussie wil voeren over het waarom van islamitische regels dat de deur in je gezicht wordt dichtgeklapt met: kaffer?
> 
> Is er dan geen enkele moslim die een greintje moed heeft om aan een ander uit te leggen waarom iets eigenlijk niet mag? Als ik nou zeg tegen mijn dochter: hoofddoek om. En ze zegt: Waarom? En ik zeg: Wel gossemina, heb jij lef zeg! Omdat het moet van Allah, punt uit. 
> 
> Jaha, way to go meid *


Nadenken is goed en waarom vragen ook. Zolang het antwoord mar niet gebruikt word om de regel te ontkrachten.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nadenken is goed en waarom vragen ook. Zolang het antwoord mar niet gebruikt word om de regel te ontkrachten.*


Kan jij je inbeelden dat een vrouw naar de profeet gaat en hem vragen over anale seks stelt? Of een man die de profeet toestemming vraagt om overspel te plegen...Precies, dat is dan de man die iedereen uitroept tot het grote voorbeeld, maar wat ie dan precies deed of hoe ie het aanpakte lijkt weinig mensen te interesseren.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

dat er vragen zijn gesteld over anele seks weten we uit dat hadith. En dat er openlijk over seks gepraat kan worden door getrouwde mensen is toch niks mis mee, zolang ze maar niet vertellen wat ze in bed allemaal doen. Wat je bedoeld met toestemming vragen voor overspel snap ik niet. Islam is duidelijk genoeg over overspel.

----------


## Joesoef

Als je je wast is er niets mis met orale sex maar anale sex is echt heel vies, er komt het een en ander mee tijdens zo n daad.....

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Als je je wast is er niets mis met orale sex maar anale sex is echt heel vies, er komt het een en ander mee tijdens zo n daad.....*


Weet jij wel he.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Weet jij wel he.*



Als je regelmatig luiers verschoond heb je weinig fantasie nodig van wat er uit kan komen....

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Als je regelmatig luiers verschoond heb je weinig fantasie nodig van wat er uit kan komen....*


Gelukkig poep je nooit.

----------


## Joesoef

:moe:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> **


Je weet door de luiers te verschonen wat er uitkomt.


 :zozo:

----------


## Vonkje

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als je perse de perverseling wil uithangen kun je altijd wel daar een excuus voor vinden.
> 
> Dat het niet mag, is wel duidelijk. Als er volgens jou geen reden meer voor is, ga ik me afvragen hoe arrogant je bent. Wie ben jij om Gods regels te veranderen? En dan nog wel om zoiets overduidelijks Sjeitaan-achtigs als je lusten te bevredigen. Dan is het toch wel duidelijk welke influisteringen gevolgd worden?*


Wat ben jij toch een Kut mens met je Kut antwoorden en je veroordelingen.  :kotsen2:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *
> Maar waarom kan je dan niet gewoon een rubbertje om?*


Het bloedcontact bij anaal-genitaal verkeer is aanzienlijk groter dan bij vaginaal-genitaal contact.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Nesh_ 
> *Wat ben jij toch een Kut mens met je Kut antwoorden en je veroordelingen. *


Wat ik ervan begrepen heb is dat anale seks, gezien de positionering van de prostaat, voor mannen aanzienlijk lekkerder is dan voor vrouwen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Nesh_ 
> *Wat ben jij toch een Kut mens met je Kut antwoorden en je veroordelingen. *



Gaat alles goed met je, geen dokter nodig?

----------


## Vonkje

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Gaat alles goed met je, geen dokter nodig?*


Nee hoor.  :grote grijns:  It's all good.

----------


## Sophia_H

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Wat ik ervan begrepen heb is dat anale seks, gezien de positionering van de prostaat, voor mannen aanzienlijk lekkerder is dan voor vrouwen.*


pfffff .... Anale sex is alleen voor de man 'lekker' 'ts maar wat je lekker vind ...


Voor de vrouw lijkt het mij puur pijnlijk. Het is er immers niet op gemaakt: het is een uitgang voor lichaamsafval (ook wel poep geheten met een net woord)!!!

Daarnaast vind ik het puur smerig!
Hij heeft het een keer willen proberen toen heb ik hem van het bed af gegooid, zo kwaad was ik!!!

----------


## djoennoed

Teneerste als je gemeenschap hebt met je partner hebben jullie allebei recht op genot.(Orgasme).Dus als een man haar van achter neemt heeft zij geen genot alleen het kan nog pijnlijk zijn ook,ten tweede dan kan je netzo goed een man nemen zodat je verdoemd wordt,tenderde lijkt mij toch ook niet lekker fris hoe je avondeten van gisteren eruit ziet.dus vermijdt het, zoals onze geliefde sws Rahmatoen lil Hallamien zei,tegen een van geliefde metgezellen Omar El Chathaab rhh toen hij bij onze profeet kwam overstuur zegende,Yae Rasoellalah ik ben geruineerd.Wat heeft jou geruineerd,vroeg onze profeet.Omar El Chathaab antwoordde.Gisterenavond,heb ik mijn vrouw omgekeerd.Hiermee bedoelde hij, dat hij gemeenschap haar had gehad vanaf de rug.De profeet zei niets,totdat dit vers werd geopenbaard."Uw vrouwen zijn een akker voor u.Komt daarom tot uw akker,zoals het u behaagt en doet goed voor uzelf en vreest Allah en weet dat gij Hem zult ontmoeten en geef goede tijdingen aan de gelovigen"2:224
Toen zei hij tegen hem:"Van de voorkant of de achterkant,maar vermijdt de anus en gemeenschap tijdens de menstruatie"

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Sophia_H_ 
> *pfffff .... Anale sex is alleen voor de man 'lekker' 'ts maar wat je lekker vind ...
> *


Deze informatie komt van een onderzoek waaruit zou blijken dat 70% van de mannelijke bevolking er regelmatig over fantaseert om 'genomen' te worden.
Onbekend is wie aan dit onderzoek meegedaan hebben; maar ik in ieder geval niet.



> _Geplaatst door Sophia_H_ 
> *
> Voor de vrouw lijkt het mij puur pijnlijk. Het is er immers niet op gemaakt: het is een uitgang voor lichaamsafval (ook wel poep geheten met een net woord)!!!
> *


Voorzover vrouwen hier enthousiast over kunnen zijn, schijnt het ook te maken met een man die niet zogroot geschapen is.



> _Geplaatst door Sophia_H_ 
> *
> Daarnaast vind ik het puur smerig!
> Hij heeft het een keer willen proberen toen heb ik hem van het bed af gegooid, zo kwaad was ik!!!*


Dan is hij er nog goed vanaf gekomen.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Deze informatie komt van een onderzoek waaruit zou blijken dat 70% van de mannelijke bevolking er regelmatig over fantaseert om 'genomen' te worden.*




Toe maar!

----------


## brahim antwerpe

WOULAH DE MAROKKAANSE HOLLANDERS DA HAD IK NIET VAN JULLIE VERW8 ALLEEN OVER SEX PRATEN HEBBEN JULLIE NIKS BETER TE DOEN
ORAAL DA ANAAL HIER TFOE ALIKOUM A WOULD SCHAGARAS
EN WA VOOR SITE IS DA HIER PERCIES EEN SEXSITE DIE VOEZE HOLLANDERS ZIJN JULLIE NU WAARSCHIJNLIJK AAN HET UITLACHEN INSCHALLAH GAAN MET DE TIJD SLIMMER WORDEN AMIEN

----------


## Vonkje

> _Geplaatst door brahim antwerpe_ 
> *WOULAH DE MAROKKAANSE HOLLANDERS DA HAD IK NIET VAN JULLIE VERW8 ALLEEN OVER SEX PRATEN HEBBEN JULLIE NIKS BETER TE DOEN
> ORAAL DA ANAAL HIER TFOE ALIKOUM A WOULD SCHAGARAS
> EN WA VOOR SITE IS DA HIER PERCIES EEN SEXSITE DIE VOEZE HOLLANDERS ZIJN JULLIE NU WAARSCHIJNLIJK AAN HET UITLACHEN INSCHALLAH GAAN MET DE TIJD SLIMMER WORDEN AMIEN*


Het stereotype ''Domme Belg'' is hier helemaal van toepassing.

Deze topic heet: ''Islam en Sexualiteit''.

 :jammer:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Volgens veel geleerden is dit ook verboden.*


Men kan dit ook wijzigen naar geboden inplaats van verboden.

----------


## doeidoei

En het kan zo lekker zijn!  :duim:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door doeidoei_ 
> *En het kan zo lekker zijn! *


Als ontvanger?

----------


## doeidoei

Hi Victoria

Of het als ontvanger lekker is weet ik niet. Nooit geprobeerd en ik ga het ook nooit proberen. De dame in kwestie vond het echter niet erg (maar ook niet echt lekker volgens mij). Anderen vinden het geweldig of vreselijk. Als je het wil weten moet je het gewoon een keer proberen dus (met glijmiddel!). Als gever is het trouwens fantastisch om te doen.

----------


## ingenieur

hey,

ik weet niet waarom jullie elkaar hierover opvreten, maar diegene die ernaar benieuwt zijn, mogen het effe uitproberen in hun achterste..
dan pas kan men inzien waarom islam het verbiedt.

en voor diegene die het al uitgebrobeert hebben en lekker vinden, zoek effe een lantaarnpaal en stop die effe in je hol, misschien dat je dat dan nog lekkerder vind..

maar effe serieus mensen zijn jullie echt so zielig?
wat is nou lekkerder een vagina of een kontgat.

tenzij jullie niks beters kunnen krijgen...dan moet je wel genoege nemen met een achterwerk....

denk daar maar overna

moehiem thallam

----------


## respect4U

@ingenieur!

Schaam je met je uitspraken. Bah.

Een vrouw is meer dan een vagina. 
Een homo is meer dan een kontgat.

Liefde is meer dan neuken.

Heb je ooit ervaren dat je zoveel van iemand houdt dat je je helemaal met die ander zou willen versmelten. Dat de millimeter ruimte tussen jouw en haar huid nog teveel is?

Dat is "liefde bedrijven". 

Kan je de film "Dirty Dancing" herinneren? Hoe een man en een vrouw bij een boetseermachine in elkaar op gaat. "Liefde bedrijven" En van de mooiste liefdesscene's die er bestaat. 

Ik zag laatst een film op de televisie waarin twee jongens seks met elkaar gingen hebben. Anale seks. 
De seks zag je niet. Je zag alleen maar hoe twee jongens op elkaar lagen. 

Je zag hoe de hand van onderliggende jongen bedekt werd door de hand van de neukende jongen. En die handen zochten elkaar steeds op: vingers die langs elkaar heen gleden, vingers die elkaar streelden. 

Het was een prachtig gezicht. 

Volgens mij zijn de geboden allemaal een aanwijzing: 

God of Allah willen dat we de "liefde bedrijven" God en Allah willen niet dat we ons te buiten gaan aan platte seks.

orale seks of anale seks kan heel goed onderdeel zijn van de "liefde bedrijven"

----------


## ingenieur

he,

ik heb het hier niet over neuken enzo...
ik reageer hier op de mensen die elkaar opvreten omdat ze ver gaan in discussie over anal nemen.
endaar geef ik mijn mening over....
ik bedoel als moslim kan je niet eens praten over analsex..dat is Haram.
dus waarom dan zo een discussie tussen moslims over dit onderwerp..

een tip voor jou, die op mijn stuk reageerde?

lees voor de volgende keer beter wat men zegt voordat je in een discussie mengt...

----------


## respect4U

ingenieur, je hebt het wel over neuken. 

Je zegt zelfs iets over lantaarnpalen in je kontgat stoppen om te kijken of je het dan nog lekker vind. 

Als moslim kun je niet praten over anale seks. Als moslim kun je wel praten over 'de liefde bedrijven'. misschien moet je gewoon accepteren dat de liefde verschillende uitingsvormen heeft.

Misschien moet je leren geloven dat de liefde mensen gelukkig en mild maakt. 

Liefde is altijd mooier dan afgrijzen.

----------


## ingenieur

wie heeft je vertelt dat sex liefde is?
als je langs de hoeren gaat, is het toch ook geen liefde?

en islam zegt niet dat onder liefde bedrijven, oral en anal sex verstaat...
in de islam is analsex tenstrengste verboden...

en over dat lantaarnpaal.
met andere woorden mensen moeten zelf uitproberen om te ontdekken wat lekker zit..
in plaats het woordje penis..gebruik ik een lantaarnpaal..ik vind dat een nettere woord.....dat jij eranders over denkt is jou probleem...
mijn woorden doen niemand kwaad..altans was niet de bedoeling...

----------


## respect4U

seks kan platte seks zijn. zoals het hoerenbezoek. 
of een man die zijn vrouw alleen gebruikt om zelf klaar te komen. 

Seks kan wel degelijk liefde zijn: het spel van vrijen, strelen, tasten, kleren uittrekken, in de ogen kijken, op de ogen kussen, het lichaam betasten, het likken, het neuken, enzevoort. noem maar op: iedereen die een partner heeft waar hij of zij gek op is, weet dat seks dan pure liefde is. 

Nogmaals: ik denk dat God en/of Allah ons aan sporen om de liefde te bedrijven. God en Allah waarschuwen ons om ons verre te houden van platte seks en ongastvrijheid. 

De christelijke godsdienst heeft prachtige erotische teksten over de liefde opgeleverd. Die teksten staan in de bijbel. 

Ik weet dat de Islam en de islamitische cultuur ook erotiserende religieuze teksten heeft.

----------


## ingenieur

ik beweer niet dat sex geen liefde is..
als je langs de hoeren gaat, dan doe je het alleen puur voor het genot, niet voor de liefde,tenzij je een relatie hebt met die hoer...

in de islam weet ik dat sex wordt genoemd,mits je getrouwd bent...dus niet als je alleen een relatie hebt..

----------


## respect4U

ok, now we're talking

Henk houdt van Musa. 
Henk is met Musa getrouwd.  :love2:  

(Henk en Musa zijn twee bestaande jongens. Het zijn vrienden van mij)

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door doeidoei_ 
> *Hi Victoria
> 
> Of het als ontvanger lekker is weet ik niet. Nooit geprobeerd en ik ga het ook nooit proberen. De dame in kwestie vond het echter niet erg (maar ook niet echt lekker volgens mij). Anderen vinden het geweldig of vreselijk. Als je het wil weten moet je het gewoon een keer proberen dus (met glijmiddel!). Als gever is het trouwens fantastisch om te doen.*


Zo iets lijkt mij hartstikke vies.

----------


## doeidoei

Ik kies de kant van Respect4U in deze discussie (al moet ik van sex met mannen niks hebben en daar ben ik het weer met Victoria eens). 

Ingenieur reageert een beetje kinderachtig. Omdat hij anale seks NETJES wilde uitdrukken gebruikte hij de uitdrukking: "zoek effe een lantaarnpaal en stop die effe in je hol". Nee ingenieur, lantaarnpaal is geen andere uitdrukking voor penis. Mensen die een lantaarnpaal in hun hol moeten stoppen zijn volgens jou die mensen die al anale seks gehad hebben. 

Verder heb je ook mijn eerdere bericht niet goed gelezen. Je zegt namelijk dat de kont er alleen is voor mensen die geen betere keuze hebben. Als je mijn bericht goed leest kun je daaruit duidelijk afleiden dat het "lijdend voorwerp" een vrouw was. Ik had dus de keuze uit meerdere gaten. :-)

----------


## RachidaRotterda

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Why is it dat elke keer dat je een zinnige discussie wil voeren over het waarom van islamitische regels dat de deur in je gezicht wordt dichtgeklapt met: kaffer?
> 
> Is er dan geen enkele moslim die een greintje moed heeft om aan een ander uit te leggen waarom iets eigenlijk niet mag? Als ik nou zeg tegen mijn dochter: hoofddoek om. En ze zegt: Waarom? En ik zeg: Wel gossemina, heb jij lef zeg! Omdat het moet van Allah, punt uit. 
> 
> Jaha, way to go meid *


Kijk onze kinderen groeien op met veel vragen en terecht als ze met zon vraag kom kan je het niet antwoorden. Want wat is jou redenen dat een meisje een hoofdoek draagt. Het is om de man niet in de verleiding te brengenen avancces maakt jegens jouw.

Dus kort samen gevat om een man niet te verleiden moet een vrouw zich zelf laten sluieren en niet omdat ze het zelf wilt,nee, het is omdat anders de mannen in de verleiding komen om een paar versier truck tegen je vertellen.

Dus!!!!!

Omdat de mannen hun ogen niet voor zich kunnen houden moeten wij als vrouw. en voor hun een sluier dragen anders komen ze in de verleiding.

Maar ze vergeten dat zij de verleiding bezorgen en dat jij op een heel ander idee denkt en niet zoals de rest van het theam.

Sport is FUN!!

Veel lol hebben.

En hopen dat je met meerdere mensen in contact kom en dat je ook leert om leuk en samen te gaan spelen

Er zit veel waarheid in,

----------


## webapostel

Als God liefde is en anale sex komt voort uit liefde, waarom zou het dan niet mogen? Kan me hooguit voorstellen dat het destijds uit hygenische overwegingen verboden werd. De mens tegen zichzelf in bescherming nemen kan af en toe geen kwaad maar tegelijkertijd als maagd het huwelijk in moeten gaan, is natuurlijk niet echt een stimulans dit gebod na te leven. Misschien dat de afkeer van homosexualiteit met hetzelfde dilemma te maken heeft, ik weet het niet.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door webapostel_ 
> *Als God liefde is en anale sex komt voort uit liefde, waarom zou het dan niet mogen? Kan me hooguit voorstellen dat het destijds uit hygenische overwegingen verboden werd. De mens tegen zichzelf in bescherming nemen kan af en toe geen kwaad maar tegelijkertijd als maagd het huwelijk in moeten gaan, is natuurlijk niet echt een stimulans dit gebod na te leven. Misschien dat de afkeer van homosexualiteit met hetzelfde dilemma te maken heeft, ik weet het niet.*


We hebben het over de Islam
Hierin is anale seks in alle vormen verboden
Het is vies en verderfelijk.
Op die manier kun je van alle vunzigheden wel gaan verklaren dat het uit liefde voortkomt. Liefde voor dieren, liefde voor groepen, liefde voor het eigen geslacht, liefde voor kinderen, schoenen etc.

----------


## webapostel

Als de liefde van twee kanten komt, de ander stemt ermee in en je schaadt er verder niemand mee, wat is dan het probleem? En de vunzigheid is natuurlijk alleen in "the eye of the beholder". Overigens wordt in de Koran anale sex niet expliciet verboden. Het is de Hadith die dit doet. Een vreemde zaak, dat wel.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *We hebben het over de Islam
> Hierin is anale seks in alle vormen verboden
> Het is vies en verderfelijk.
> Op die manier kun je van alle vunzigheden wel gaan verklaren dat het uit liefde voortkomt. Liefde voor dieren, liefde voor groepen, liefde voor het eigen geslacht, liefde voor kinderen, schoenen etc.*


Dit is ook liefde Dolle Fatima!

----------


## Who am i?

Een hedendaagse voorbeeld waarom anale sex verboden is?

Raadpleeg wat statistische gegevens over de spreiding en verspreiding van het AIDS-virus en veel zal verklaard worden.


Nog een hintje?

Welke soort wezens 'pakken elkaar langst achter'?
Juist ja! Dieren!


grtz

----------


## doeidoei

beste who am I. Ik hoop niet dat je enkel zegt wat je weet, want dan moet je je kennis echt eens gaan bijspijkeren.


Anyway over AIDS: wel eens van condooms gehoord?
Ten tweede: over de dieren die elkaar achterlangs pakken: betekent dit dat "doggy style" vanaf nu ook verboden is? Wellicht ten overvloede, maar anale seks hoeft niet per se op de diggy manier plaats te vinden. De vrouw kan ook bovenop zitten of op haar rug liggen.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Dit is ook liefde Dolle Fatima!*


Ow help, weer een aanhanger van stichting martijn.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door doeidoei_ 
> *beste who am I. Ik hoop niet dat je enkel zegt wat je weet, want dan moet je je kennis echt eens gaan bijspijkeren.
> 
> 
> Anyway over AIDS: wel eens van condooms gehoord?
> Ten tweede: over de dieren die elkaar achterlangs pakken: betekent dit dat "doggy style" vanaf nu ook verboden is? Wellicht ten overvloede, maar anale seks hoeft niet per se op de diggy manier plaats te vinden. De vrouw kan ook bovenop zitten of op haar rug liggen.*


Wat heeft de positie hier nou weer mee te maken??
Het gaat om het verkeerde gat, niet om het standje!

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door webapostel_ 
> *Als de liefde van twee kanten komt, de ander stemt ermee in en je schaadt er verder niemand mee, wat is dan het probleem? En de vunzigheid is natuurlijk alleen in "the eye of the beholder". Overigens wordt in de Koran anale sex niet expliciet verboden. Het is de Hadith die dit doet. Een vreemde zaak, dat wel.*


Ja dat word het wel. 

En kan meneer de webapostel even uitleggen waar het woord sodomie vandaan komt?

Waar ligt jou vunzigheidsgrens dan wel niet? Wat is wel en niet vunsig, de mens lijkt daar nogal open voor te staan als er eenmaal gewenning is opgetreden. Goddelijke wetten zijn dus noodzakelijk.

----------


## doeidoei

Beste dolle Fatima

Volgens mij probeerde Who am I te beweren dat dieren aan anale seks doen. Dat is in ieder geval mijn interpretatie van zijn woorden. Nu ben ik geen deskundige en wellicht doen dieren aan anale seks, maar ik heb zoiets tot op heden nog nooit gehoord.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ow help, weer een aanhanger van stichting martijn.*


Ik ben totaal geen aanhanger van pedo's of wat dan ook.

----------


## Who am i?

> _Geplaatst door doeidoei_ 
> *Beste dolle Fatima
> 
> Volgens mij probeerde Who am I te beweren dat dieren aan anale seks doen. Dat is in ieder geval mijn interpretatie van zijn woorden. Nu ben ik geen deskundige en wellicht doen dieren aan anale seks, maar ik heb zoiets tot op heden nog nooit gehoord.*


Fatima heeft het bij het rechte eind. Je hebt het dus verkeerd geinterpreteerd!

----------


## doeidoei

@ who am I

Als het om het verkeerde gat gaat, wat hebben dieren er dan mee te maken. En welke dieren dan?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ik ben totaal geen aanhanger van pedo's of wat dan ook.*


Wat bedoelde je dan met: 'Dat is ook liefde!' ?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Wat bedoelde je dan met: 'Dat is ook liefde!' ?*


Liefde tussen volwassenen. Weet het niet, maar kan volgens mij ook een vorm van liefde zijn. Anders doen de mensen dit toch niet?

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door webapostel_ 
> *Als God liefde is en anale sex komt voort uit liefde, waarom zou het dan niet mogen? Kan me hooguit voorstellen dat het destijds uit hygenische overwegingen verboden werd. De mens tegen zichzelf in bescherming nemen kan af en toe geen kwaad maar tegelijkertijd als maagd het huwelijk in moeten gaan, is natuurlijk niet echt een stimulans dit gebod na te leven. Misschien dat de afkeer van homosexualiteit met hetzelfde dilemma te maken heeft, ik weet het niet.*


Waarom denken sommige mensen toch dat alles wat je lekker vind (of kunt vinden) dus ook maar moet kunnen. Er zijn gewoon simpel weg een aantal dingen die gewoon niet kunnen waarvan anaal er een van is.
En als je enigszins ergens (Allah swt.) in geloofd dan moet je dat respecteren. En verder geen excuses gaan zoeken waarom het wel zou kunnen. Want als je lang genoeg doorgaat met zoeken vind je altijd wel een excuus!! 

Wat nou anale seks komt voor uit liefde!!! Het is gewoon lust waar jij je van moet kunnen weerhouden

Maar Allah oe3lam,

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Wat nou anale seks komt voor uit liefde!!! Het is gewoon lust waar jij je van moet kunnen weerhouden*


Alle seks kan lust zijn.
Alle seks kan liefde zijn.
Alle seks kan een combinatie van die twee zijn.
Zolang het tussen volwassen mensen vrijwillig gebeurt, is er niks mis mee.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Alle seks kan lust zijn.
> Alle seks kan liefde zijn.
> Alle seks kan een combinatie van die twee zijn.*


Seks is lust, en liefde heb je met de persoon waar je seks mee hebt. Dus liefde voor anale seks bestaat wat mij betreft niet




> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Zolang het tussen volwassen mensen vrijwillig gebeurt, is er niks mis mee.*


Jij bekijkt het niet vanuit de islamitische kant.. Simpel: De islam is voor zover ik weet tegen anale seks dus waarom zoek je allemaal excuses om het wel te mogen?.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Seks is lust, en liefde heb je met de persoon waar je seks mee hebt. Dus liefde voor anale seks bestaat wat mij betreft niet*


*

Een redenatie van lik-me-vestje.







Jij bekijkt het niet vanuit de islamitische kant.. Simpel: De islam is voor zover ik weet tegen anale seks dus waarom zoek je allemaal excuses om het wel te mogen?.


*
Jij bekijkt het alleen vanuit de islam. Anale seks is prima als je dat graag wilt, alleen niet als je volgens de regels van de islam wil leven. Dan moet je kiezen. Niet dat veel moslims dat doen, maar zolang het stiekem gebeurd is het allemaal prima.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Anale seks is prima als je dat graag wilt*


http://www.seksvraagbaak.nl/sekswijz...swijzer_02.htm

----------


## contradictio

informatieve site... wellicht dat sommige onderdelen tot verplichte voorhuwelijkse leerstof kunnen worden gemaakt.. 

http://www.seksvraagbaak.nl/sekswijz...nnenwijzer.htm

----------


## 888

Zulke verhalen hoor ik al meer dan 10 jaar, dat ze anaal ontmaagd het huwelijk in gaan. Lijkt me gewoon vies.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door doeidoei_ 
> *En het is nog lekker ook!*


Link die je aangaf. Is zij een Mar. meid?

----------


## doeidoei

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Link die je aangaf. Is zij een Mar. meid?*


Volgens mij niet. Als ze wel Marokkaanse is is dat puur toeval.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Zulke verhalen hoor ik al meer dan 10 jaar, dat ze anaal ontmaagd het huwelijk in gaan. Lijkt me gewoon vies.*


Is het ook. En heel schijnheilig ook dat 'technisch gezien' maagd zijn.
Waar slaat dat nou op?
Gaat de hele gedachte erachter voorbij.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Is het ook. En heel schijnheilig ook dat 'technisch gezien' maagd zijn.
> Waar slaat dat nou op?
> Gaat de hele gedachte erachter voorbij.*


Dan is het eigenlijk helemaal niet maagd.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Dan is het eigenlijk helemaal niet maagd.*


Nee vind ik ook niet
'Ben je maagd?'
'Nou van voren wel, maar van achteren niet.'  :maf:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nee vind ik ook niet
> 'Ben je maagd?'
> 'Nou van voren wel, maar van achteren niet.' *


Dan maakt het eigenlijk ook niet veel uit.  :watte?:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Dan maakt het eigenlijk ook niet veel uit. *


Nee niet echt.
Zoals ik al zei: slaat echt nergens op en gaat de bedoeling compleet voorbij.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Nee niet echt.
> Zoals ik al zei: slaat echt nergens op en gaat de bedoeling compleet voorbij.*


Dan heeft dit toch geen nut meer.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Center Parcs_ 
> *In ieder geval is het verdomd lekker alles het goed word gedaan en met glijmiddel heerlijk*


Je biedt er zeker veel geld voor?

----------


## Laya

Heel mooi gezegd Hindustan en daar heb ik nu es niets aan toe te voegen zie

Fijne dag nog iedereen

----------


## 888

Waar dit topic overgaat. Het zal waarschijnlijk best lekker zijn. Anders doen men dit niet.

----------


## massil

> _Geplaatst door Reina_ 
> *Mag niet joh. *



dat is niet helemaal waar, daar is niet helemaal duidelijkheid over de ene imaam zegt is haram en de andere zegt weer van niet maar in de heilige boek staat er niet in dat het haram is net als je vrouw van achteren benaderen.

maar er word over orale sex gezegt je het beter kunt vermijden omdat daar geen duidelijkheid over staat maar als je merkt dat je man/ vrouw niet genoeg bevredeging krijgt dan is het raadzaam om het wel te doen want anders zal je hem leiden naar het andere haram

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Allereerst: respect voor de topicopener dat ze durft een dergelijke topic te openen op een plek waar dat niet vanzelfsprekend is.
> Zulke mensen, mannen en vrouwen hou ik van: karakter en schijt aan wat de rest van ze denkt, hoeven niet zonodig bij een theekransje te horen, zoals een aantal kenau's hier wel in mekaars hol kruipt. (bemerk de topicgerichtheid van deze laatste observering  )
> 
> Een aantal anderen hebben ook zeer goede dingen gezegd.
> Vooral iemand die dan zei dat sex iets heel moois kan zijn, maar de mens het zo banaal kan maken als diegene het zelf wilt.
> En dat laatste gaat vaak gepaard met pure bekrompenheid en/of onvolwassenheid.
> 
> Anderen zeggen weer dat het vies is 'want er komt poep uit'..
> ...



Thanx Hindustan. Ik stond zelf eigenlijk van in het begin ook achter het islamitische verbod, maar ik wilde toch eens uitpluizen hoeveel mensen hier eigenlijk zelf weten waarom ze er zo hard tegen zijn. 

Dat is mijn manier van islam beleven. Ik vind dat je nooit oprecht moslim kan zijn als je niet weet waarom je iets doet of als je geen vragen durft stellen omdat geleerden het al uitgemaakt hebben. 

Voor sommige geleerden heb ik veel respect, omdat die sommigen bijvoorbeeld hun best doen om vragen te beantwoorden in de geest van het huidige tijdperk. Niet dat ze dingen dan plots gaan goed-of afkeuren, maar dat ze de dingen kaderen in het huidige tijdsperk. Dat maakt het voor de vraagsteller inzichtelijker. 

Voor de rest vind ik zelf: Als je problemen hebt met verboden of geboden in de islam, waarom zou je dan moslim willen zijn?

Groetjes iedereen!

----------


## Kaya07

Anale seks (#)

We weten allemaal dat het niet toegestaan is in de islam. Weet er ook iemand waarom?

Hmmzzz.....mag ik hieruit concluderen dat er dus vele moslims c.q. moslima blijkbaar zich toch niet zo nauw aan de regels van de islam houden dan ze zelf doen voorkomen??

Anaal....oraal....vaginaal......just have fun.....and use protection  :stout:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Reindinho_ 
> *en beter homo liefde dan homo haat! want haat doet de wereld ten onder gaan, dus mensen met haatgevoelend tegen homoos maken de werled kapot, homoos die liefde bedrijven houden de werled in stand*


Uh, ma goed, op een bepaald moment kunnen ze dan ook niet meer gehaat worden.

En das dan weer plus.  :boogie:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Kaya07_ 
> *Anale seks (#)
> 
> We weten allemaal dat het niet toegestaan is in de islam. Weet er ook iemand waarom?
> 
> Hmmzzz.....mag ik hieruit concluderen dat er dus vele moslims c.q. moslima blijkbaar zich toch niet zo nauw aan de regels van de islam houden dan ze zelf doen voorkomen??
> 
> Anaal....oraal....vaginaal......just have fun.....and use protection *


Omdat het niet mag, dan is het juist zo spannend.

----------


## Laya

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Omdat het niet mag, dan is het juist zo spannend.*


Ik denk niet enkel omdat het niet mag.. mensen voor wie het niet verboden is vinden het ook lekker omdat het gewoon heel lekker is eens je het zonder pijn kan doen en het is ook best kinky... 
Ik snap niet goed waarom er in de islam zoveel verboden is op gebied van sex. Zolang het binnen een huwelijk is en met toestemming van beide partijen zie ik niet in wat het probleem kan zijn...

----------


## umut

tsjonge tsjonge.....
Waar gaat dit heen aub, denk ff goed na dames en heren, waarom denk je dat allah(s.a.v) ons een lul gegeven hebt en de dames een kutje(sorry alvast), dan kan je net zo goed in de oren of in de neus douwen van vrouwen. dat is absoluut haram, en doe dat aub niet, dan schijn je waarschijnlijk in de hel, ik hoop t niet voor ons allen.........

----------


## 888

> Geplaatst door Laya 
> Ik denk niet enkel omdat het niet mag.. mensen voor wie het niet verboden is vinden het ook lekker omdat het gewoon heel lekker is eens je het zonder pijn kan doen en het is ook best kinky...


Zonder pijn is zeker kinky. Soms is het ook effe kikke om pijn te hebben. Niet waar soms? Beter is om helemaal geen pijn te voelen.




> Ik snap niet goed waarom er in de islam zoveel verboden is op gebied van sex. Zolang het binnen een huwelijk is en met toestemming van beide partijen zie ik niet in wat het probleem kan zijn...


Zo is het eenmaal nou bepaald.

----------


## said0

> _Geplaatst door brahim antwerpe_ 
> *WOULAH DE MAROKKAANSE HOLLANDERS DA HAD IK NIET VAN JULLIE VERW8 ALLEEN OVER SEX PRATEN HEBBEN JULLIE NIKS BETER TE DOEN
> ORAAL DA ANAAL HIER TFOE ALIKOUM A WOULD SCHAGARAS
> EN WA VOOR SITE IS DA HIER PERCIES EEN SEXSITE DIE VOEZE HOLLANDERS ZIJN JULLIE NU WAARSCHIJNLIJK AAN HET UITLACHEN INSCHALLAH GAAN MET DE TIJD SLIMMER WORDEN AMIEN*




opkouden.......

----------


## naimi

Hoi Ins,

Als jij anale seks prettig vindt zie ik niet in waarom je dit niet zou kunnen doen. Vroeger was er nog geen sprake van anale seks dus. orale seks is trouwens ook niet verboden hoor, dus laat je niks wijs maken. Dat is ook niet altijd even hygienisch Qua vochten die er zitten. Doe gewoon een condoom om en dan zie ik het probleem niet. Ik kan nergens terug lezen dat anale seks verboden is. En dat verhaal over voortplanting is onzin want God heeft seks, de penis toch echt zelf bedacht. 

groetjes Naimi

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door naimi_ 
> *Hoi Ins,
> 
> Als jij anale seks prettig vindt zie ik niet in waarom je dit niet zou kunnen doen. Vroeger was er nog geen sprake van anale seks dus. orale seks is trouwens ook niet verboden hoor, dus laat je niks wijs maken. Dat is ook niet altijd even hygienisch Qua vochten die er zitten. Doe gewoon een condoom om en dan zie ik het probleem niet. Ik kan nergens terug lezen dat anale seks verboden is. En dat verhaal over voortplanting is onzin want God heeft seks, de penis toch echt zelf bedacht. 
> 
> groetjes Naimi*


Misschien is het wel prettig. Doet volgens mij heel pijn. Weet zelf niet uit ervaring, heb het nooit laten doen.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door MaryTravo_ 
> *hallo Ins,
> 
> It is a pity that anal sex is not allowed because I really love it and practise with boys, it is my most sensible part of the body (my anus) so I like to enjoy it.
> I also think that it is better to have anal sex for a boy because it is different and safe (if you dont want to risk pregnancy).
> 
> I am sorry I cannot write Nederlands......
> 
> Kisses
> Mary*


Are you travo of trans?

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door MaryTravo_ 
> *hallo Ins,
> 
> It is a pity that anal sex is not allowed because I really love it and practise with boys, it is my most sensible part of the body (my anus) so I like to enjoy it.
> I also think that it is better to have anal sex for a boy because it is different and safe (if you dont want to risk pregnancy).
> 
> I am sorry I cannot write Nederlands......
> 
> Kisses
> Mary*



Well, I don't know if I think it's a pity, but not risking pregnancy is not a good enough reason for me to allow anal. Birth control pills/shots are pretty reliable nowadays. Also, if it's just better for boys what's in it for the girls?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door MaryTravo_ 
> *Victoria you italian? fan culo then*


What I can tell you more?


@Ins: dus je hebt daar ervaring mee?

----------


## beachboy

> Waarom is orale seks dan niet verboden?


Je gaat toch geen sex bedrijven met de koran in je hand.
Kop op, doe wat je lekker vindtals je het maar veilig doet

----------


## Madijha

Ik zit zo deze discussie te lezen als je het zo al mag noemen, ik denk dat deze vragen veel nieuwsgierigheid teveeg brengen in de islamitische gemeenschap. wat denk ik voor ogen gehouden moet worden is dat alles wat je uitvoerd in tweespraak is en het gebeurd met de juiste intentie.

ik merk dat de een in deze discussie serieuser omgaat dan een ander. het is goed om je te beroepen op hadith's en deze ook serieus te nemen. let wel de Quraan is 630 na chr. nedergezonden en dat betekent dat sommige onderwerpen opnieuw belicht moeten of kunnen worden. 

het is duidelijk dat in ieder geopenbaard geloof de anale en orale sex niet wordt aangemoedigd. een vrouw en een man planten voort en zullen dan de meest vruchtbare toepassing gebruiken om dit te bewerkstelingen.

Ik ben zelf slachtoffer van sexueel geweld geweest en dan maakt de kant waar het vandaan komt niet zoveel meer uit lijkt mij zo. het is in mijn optiek kortzichtig en bekrompen om je in deze maatschappij te beroepen op overleveringen alleen. wel moeten deze bij een onderzoek meegenomen worden. ik zou zeggen lees het boek van Abdul Wahid van Bommel eens door sexualiteit in de islam en zoek op het net naar artikelen geschreven door islamitische sexuologen en gynacologen dan heb je de subjectieve en objectieve kanten naast elkaar gelegd en dan kun je daaruit je conclusies gaan trekken.

houd vast aan de intentie broeders en zusters en je eigen denkwereld zo kun je met de hulp van Allah (swt) de juiste weg vinden.

mijn mening goed of fout is dat twee mensen die elkaar vertrouwen en een liefdevol huwelijk hebben samen overeen kunnen komen of de orale sex wel of niet grensoverschrijdend zou kunnen zijn voor een van de twee.... communiceren is the key.

----------


## RemyV.

het lijkt me alleen al nie tgezond haha

----------


## beachboy

> Misschien is het wel prettig. Doet volgens mij heel pijn. Weet zelf niet uit ervaring, heb het nooit laten doen.


Als je het goed doet is het heerlijk.

----------


## Hawa

Als je van niks weet, en als je dan je eerste vriendje krijgt, en een beetje experimenteert is nooit weg toch?
Nouja van niks weet is ook niet het juiste in omgansvormen, maar men weet toch wel, hoe kindjes geboren worden?
Maarja. Niet iedereen is voor anale seks, of orale seks, dat moet je willen.
Zelf kan je dat willen, uit pure genot. Niet dat dat in de koran staat ofzo.
En je bent niet alleen maar met je partner....
Het opdringen aan iets dergelijks is altijd niet te pruimen.
Wat je niet weet , wil je niet, en die ander die denkt dat anale seks weer, voor hem zijn genots krots kan bevredigen , gaat in het licht van pure, en gezalige seks nieteens meer op.
Je kan nooit dwingen. Je moet alleen ontdekken. En als je ontdekt, samen met je vriendje kan niemand dit je meer afnemen,tenzij er weer iemand staat te zwaaien, met de hel ofzo...
Onwetende seks,of bestijging van het genot,gaat meestal in het kinderen krijgen, als men getrouwd is. Maar het genot is afzien, alleen het kinderen krijgen is een pre, het liefst zovele mogelijk. 
Vrouwen en mannen zijn niet hetzelfde in orgasme.
Als je het voor het eerst doet, doet het pijn, en je krijgt er geen kick van.
Bij mij dus.
Het opgelegde iets aan klaarkomen, een orgasme is ook zo iets. Zonder man kan je ook klaarkomen. Zonder niks. In een droom ofzo. Kan gewoon, bij mij.
Maar als het echt is, is dat moet je afgestemt zijn, in die partner, onbevangen, en onbevreeds, en eerlijk, en lief, en genieten van elkaar, dat komt het goed.
Mannen kunnen zo en zo al snel klaarkomen, vrouwen dus eventjes niet.
En als je altijd klaarkomt, en met iedereen wel kan doen, heet dan weer het nymfe type, die lust er wel pap van.
Nouja, 
Maar door de porno industrie is iedereen zwaar over sekst geraakt, vooral met middelen, die je libido omhoog werken....
Dat is in mijn ogen ook niks. Ik wil klaarkomen, met die man, waar ik wil klaarkomen, en niet vanuit die porno..
Ik wil puur zijn, en mij laten gaan op de golven van de zee, en opgewarmt worden door de zon.....en de schitteringen in de ogen....Het zand op zijn gezicht,samen een zijn.....
Al die mannen, al die mannen, ik heb hun lief......

----------

